# 1976 ford 2600 series



## punkincycle (May 3, 2015)

Hello: I am having the worst luck on trying to find a wiring schematic for the instrument gauge cluster. I have found the one for a 1975, but they must have changed the color codes after 1975. The wires were not connected to the gauges and I had to replace the proof meter cluster. If any one can help me I would appreciate it, thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello punkincycle,

See attached wiring diagram for a Ford 3600. Should be the same as your 2600.


----------



## punkincycle (May 3, 2015)

*1976 ford tractor wiring diagram*

Thanks, HarveyW, for your response to my post ,wiring diagram for 1976 ford 2600.
I have studied the diagram, and it seems to be of some help. I forgot to mention that mine is a 3 cylinder diesel. I will check and see if the color coded wiring is the same as mine, I had a manual for the 1975 and prior but the wire colors were different from mine. I can find all kinds of manuals on ebay for 1975 and prior but none for the 1976. Once again thank you so mush for your help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

There's very little difference between wiring for a gasser and a diesel. A gasser has a wire running to the coil, distributor, etc. A diesel has a wire running to the thermostart unit in the intake manifold. 

If the color codes don't match, you have an aftermarket harness. If so, you have to go by dead reckoning. For example, the wire from the fuel tank float goes to the fuel gauge. The wire from the temperature sending unit goes to the temperature gauge. The wire from the oil pressure sending unit goes to the oil light. You need power from the keyswitch to the voltage stabilizer on the instrument cluster. Etc.


----------



## punkincycle (May 3, 2015)

*1976 ford tractor wiring diagram*

Thanks again HarveyW. I think mine has the original wiring harness. What you explained to me is a lot of help. The prior owner or the one before him, had replaced the alternator with a one wire alternator, so I have 4 extra wires that are not connected to anything. I have since replaced the one wire alt. with one that had three wires, one wire goes to the back of the alt for output to the battery, two wires on top at back, one is for the gen, light on dash gauge, the second, I think would have gone to the field on the regulator. What type alternator do your do you have on your tractor? Maybe I need to put the right one on mine, so the wires will be right for the factory voltage regulator. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The original alternator would have been a Lucas. Sounds like you may have replaced a one wire Delco with another Delco? If so your factory regulator is no longer a part of the picture. The third wire should go to a switched battery load circuit, or to battery positive through a diode. This circuit is for the internal regulator to monitor system voltage and respond accordingly. If wired "battery live" as some people do, it will drain the battery while not in use.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I think the 3-wire setup is fine. I have an alternator/regulator from the NH dealership. Works fine, but obsolete.


----------



## punkincycle (May 3, 2015)

*1976 ford tractor wiring diagram*

Thanks again HarveyW. I went to a dealer today and talked to one of the older mechanics and he helped me with the wiring for the gauges. I'm not sure if the voltage regulator is any good or not, since that one wire had melted the cover off it. So I have ordered an alternator with the OEM regulator. I would like to have the tractor as close to original as I can. Thanks again for all your help. Might need some more help on down the road. Have a blessed day.


----------

